# 1 USB Hub für 2 Computer



## TempestX1 (8. Februar 2015)

*1 USB Hub für 2 Computer*

Hi.
Kennt jemand einen USB Hub den man an zwei verschiedene Rechner anschließen kann, so das beide Systeme gleichzeitig angesteckt sind, damit man nicht immer hin und her wechseln muss, wenn man gerade den PC wechselt?
Der Hub sollte Anschlüsse für 4 USB Geräte haben.


----------



## spidermanx (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: 1 USB Hub für 2 Computer*

Guten Abend 

meinst du sowas : 

c-enter USB3.0-Switch für 2 USB-Geräte an 2 PCs

Lg


----------



## TempestX1 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: 1 USB Hub für 2 Computer*

Jep. Danke. Der hat zwar nur Anschlüsse für 2 USB Geräte, aber jetzt weis ich wo/wie ich genauer suchen muss.


----------



## Research (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: 1 USB Hub für 2 Computer*

Warum dahinter keinen HUB?


----------



## taks (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: 1 USB Hub für 2 Computer*

Oder den USB-Stick einfach an einem PC als Laufwerk freigeben und dann mit dem anderen PC per Netzwerk auf das Laufwerk zugreifen.


----------

